# "Seams Easy"



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

So for a while I kept seeing this can of silicone stuff called "seams easy" at the supplier. So one day I decided to ask the counter guy what's the deal with it, and if it's as good as it looks He looks at me and says "we can't keep it on the shelf it's selling so well." So I bought a can and put it in the van. Tried it out several weeks ago. Works as good as advertised. 
A must have for guys like me who hate doing silicone. I used it on an undermount sink too, where presentation of a nice clear silicone bead is of paramount importance and let me say I was extremely impressed. 

Have a look: http://www.seamseasy.ca/


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Plumbmaster has something like that out called "Don't Caulk Without Me". We've been using it for about six years now and it's amazing. It really makes a tight, professional looking seam.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Scott K said:


> So for a while I kept seeing this can of silicone stuff called "seams easy" at the supplier. So one day I decided to ask the counter guy what's the deal with it, and if it's as good as it looks He looks at me and says "we can't keep it on the shelf it's selling so well." So I bought a can and put it in the van. Tried it out several weeks ago. Works as good as advertised.
> A must have for guys like me who hate doing silicone. I used it on an undermount sink too, where presentation of a nice clear silicone bead is of paramount importance and let me say I was extremely impressed.
> 
> Have a look: http://www.seamseasy.ca/


I can't get your link to work.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I do beautiful caulk work and it's easy for me. Not sure why I would need this product but maybe it would make my job even better and easier.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Scott K said:


> So for a while I kept seeing this can of silicone stuff called "seams easy" at the supplier. So one day I decided to ask the counter guy what's the deal with it, and if it's as good as it looks He looks at me and says "we can't keep it on the shelf it's selling so well." So I bought a can and put it in the van. Tried it out several weeks ago. Works as good as advertised.
> A must have for guys like me who hate doing silicone. I used it on an undermount sink too, where presentation of a nice clear silicone bead is of paramount importance and let me say I was extremely impressed.
> 
> Have a look: http://www.seamseasy.ca/


I got it to work. Cool idea


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't believe they don't recomend wearing gloves or any thing. How do you clean up the excess on either side of the joint after you run your finger down it?
Can you use a damp sponge?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I always use plumbers caulk, or paintable caulk and use a wet rag to clean up the edges with.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

USP45 said:


> I always use plumbers caulk, or paintable caulk and use a wet rag to clean up the edges with.


 
Ditto...

I use a wet/damp sponge. 1 pass and it's perfect.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

How this stuff works is simple - when you apply your bead, you must make sure that the beed is making contact with both edges of the surface you want it to stick to. So say it's the edge of a tub and the edge of the tile - when you apply your beed, you make sure the entire bead as it comes out of the caulking gun is in contact throughout it's length with both surfaces. You must do this because once you spray the stuff on the joint - the silicone will not stick to anything that it wasn't already touching, if that makes sense. So then you spray the joint with this stuff. As you run your finger down the bead after spraying the seams easy, the bead can not stick to something or anything that it didn't touch before the seams easy was sprayed as I just mentioned. So there is no worry about getting silicone on anything you don't intend it to. And even better - the seams easy acts as a lubricant, so it really helps your finger slide as you work the bead with your finger and remove the excess material. Even better - the silicone doesn't really stick that well to your finger either. So no messy clean up, no wiping your finger repeatedly on a rag, etc. It's really a win-win-win situation.


----------

